# Looking for an unknown story



## duxroma (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a story but unfortunately I have very little information on it... in fact none beyond what I vaguely remember of the plot.

A woman in an office is discovered to be stealing from the company by her boss/manager and he decides to use this against her to fatten her up. He gets some women from around the office to help. Some time later the woman discovers something about the boss/manager which gives her one up on him so she turns the tables and fattens him up for revenge, using her leverage to get him to fatten up the other women. There's some scenes involving the company picnic.

It all comes to an end where they give in to desire on his desk only for his wife to walk in on them. And wouldn't you know somehow this gives her leverage on them, for what I don't know, and the final scene is of them both lying beside each other on a bed, all naked like, too stuffed by the wife to move.

Any help in finding this story would be much appreciated. Alternatively if that proves impossible if someone would kindly take the above outline and write an awesome story that would suffice


----------



## zachi (Jul 30, 2011)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?story_id=1832&rowstart=1

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?story_id=1846&rowstart=0

this one ?


----------



## duxroma (Jul 30, 2011)

zachi said:


> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?story_id=1832&rowstart=1
> 
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?story_id=1846&rowstart=0
> 
> this one ?



You sir are a god amongst men!


----------



## snr6424 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ha, that was a little surreal reading a description of a story I wrote. The plot on that one is a little ridiculous, but I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## zachi (Jul 31, 2011)

snr6424 said:


> Ha, that was a little surreal reading a description of a story I wrote. The plot on that one is a little ridiculous, but I'm glad you enjoyed it.



Please continue !


----------



## snr6424 (Jul 31, 2011)

zachi said:


> Please continue !



I'm afraid that particular story is over, but there are a number of other stories up on my deviantart page (same name, snr6424). If anyone would like to write another chapter of Consequences, feel free to go for it.


----------



## azerty (Aug 4, 2011)

snr6424 said:


> I'm afraid that particular story is over, but there are a number of other stories up on my deviantart page (same name, snr6424). If anyone would like to write another chapter of Consequences, feel free to go for it.



Your stories are awesome. Thank you


----------

